# Power Pole Micro Anchor



## Ray Sicina (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone have experience using Power Pole's new Micro Anchor. I currently use a Dig in pole that works great, but I guess I'm lazy and would like to push a button to raise and lower the pole. The new Micro Anchor retails for $599.00, so I would like top make sure it works as advertised before I buy.
I will be using this on an Alumacraft MV-1448 that has been decked and utilizes all electric propulsion.
Ray


----------



## spagatti (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not, but interested in any responses. I'm really looking at this myself and expecting to hop on it first sale I see...which probably won't be for some time.


----------



## Ray Sicina (Mar 20, 2014)

Even though I got no responses here I pulled the trigger on this purchase yesterday. I have a Cabela's credit card and had built up quite a few points to dampen the purchase price along with getting a flyer in the mail from Cabela's getting $50.00 off any purchase over $500.00.
It will be a while until I post what I think of the unit since I won't get delivery for a week and we still have ice on our lakes in N.Y.
Ray


----------



## spagatti (Mar 20, 2014)

I for one am looking forward to your response. I have a similar set up to you and would really like to know how it works for you. Good luck.


----------



## Ray Sicina (Apr 7, 2014)

I finally got out to try the new Micro Anchor. It works great, it holds my 1448 Alumacraft boat in place and the remote is a joy to use. The only question that will remain is the longevity of the unit but it appears to be built very well.
Ray


----------



## spagatti (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Please post back if you have any issues with it. This item is most likely my next upgrade.


----------



## Ray Sicina (Apr 15, 2014)

A word of caution when using the Power Pole anchor with a Dig-In anchor pole. I was putting the anchor down on a steep drop off, my bow was in 5ft of water but the stern where the anchor was mounted was much deeper. When I drove the anchor down it peeled the foam handle and hand grab off the pole and sent the anchor pole to the bottom (they sink).
Needless to say this was my fault for not putting a stop collar on the pole.
My son has dive gear and we will be going out soon to recover the pole.
Ray


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## RTFCLB8 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Ray, I thought the pole length was calibrated when inserted, and the power head knows when to stop the pole?

George


----------



## SwampThing07 (Apr 27, 2014)

Any more reviews on the product? Would it a hold a 1652 g3 or would I be better off with traditional power pole?


----------

